# The fellowcraft ring



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 24, 2011)

I recently found a fc ring on the Internet. I was planning on ordering my master mason ring and when I got it giving it to my teacher to give to me when I am raised a mm(something else to drive me). If I order the fc ring at the same time can i wear it once I am a fc and hand it down to a brother once they get passed to fc. Or will all of the following be frowned upon by mm's. I want to be on the level and look to y'all for guidance since there is a plethora of knowledge and wisdom here.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 24, 2011)

Honestly I wouldn't waste money on a EA/FC ring. Wait until you are raised then wear your MM ring with pride


----------



## Benton (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't spend on the FC ring either. I spent the least amount of time as an FC personally, so it certainly wouldn't have been worth the money to me.


----------



## tom268 (Feb 24, 2011)

In my area, you stay a EA for about a year, then FC for another year. But I too advise our EA and FC not to wear any masonic jewelry, because when you show something to the public, you should be able to explain it. And to explain it, you should know it.

I know a few lodges, that use a special lapel pin, that is given from the youngest EA to the next in line. But that one is only worn for ritual meetings.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 24, 2011)

tom268 said:


> In my area, you stay a EA for about a year, then FC for another year. But I too advise our EA and FC not to wear any masonic jewelry, because when you show something to the public, you should be able to explain it. And to explain it, you should know it.


 
Well said!


----------



## Beathard (Feb 24, 2011)

Agreed... Here in Texas you are a FC from 2 weeks to 12 months. Doesn't seem like it is worth the expense.  Also the ring brings lots of questions. If you are not ready to answer them confidently, I wouldn't wear one.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok brothers, I will wait I just thought it would be cool to have to hand down to a brother coming up through the degrees after me, and e could hand it down and so on... Thanks for the thoughts and wisdom.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Mar 5, 2011)

Bro. Bennylee said:
			
		

> Ok brothers, I will wait I just thought it would be cool to have to hand down to a brother coming up through the degrees after me, and e could hand it down and so on... Thanks for the thoughts and wisdom.



In my jurisdiction, only MMs can wear Masonic jewelry, display emblems on cars, etc.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 6, 2011)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> Ok brothers, I will wait I just thought it would be cool to have to hand down to a brother coming up through the degrees after me, and e could hand it down and so on... Thanks for the thoughts and wisdom.


 
There is certainly nothing wrong with your thoughts, it is a very generous & caring idea. I do agree with what the other Brethren have said though, we spend so very little time as FC's it would be a "waste" of money to purchase the ring and then have it re-sized every couple of months... Also, "traditionally" EA's & FC's are asked (advised by the WM) that they are not allowed to wear any masonic jewelry until they are Raised as MM's, this includes decals and other medallions upon their vehicles.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Apr 11, 2011)

i didnt start this thread but it awnsered part of a question i had , so thanks bro. bennylee.

Fraternally yours,
Bro. Steve Smith


----------

